# I just wrote a new composition titled "Crimson Blue" today:



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Check it out, give me that honest feedback, please, .

It's kind of a Waltz that gets twisted in the middle.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Does no one have any thoughts on this, at all?


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Captainnumber36 said:


> Does no one have any thoughts on this, at all?


I do, the beginning is a bit long gets better in the middle.


----------



## Bettina (Sep 29, 2016)

Very nice piece, and you played it quite well. I agree with Pugg - the introduction might be a bit too long. The middle section is much more melodic and exciting, and I don't like having to wait too long for it. But maybe I'm just being too impatient!


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

Thank you guys! It's an odd piece I think!


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

Video unavailable.
Also, I suggest you rename it to purple


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

I re-upped it for you E.


----------



## E Cristobal Poveda (Jul 12, 2017)

I think you should have the piece gradually speed up throughout


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

E Cristobal Poveda said:


> I think you should have the piece gradually speed up throughout


Interesting thought! That could be cool.


----------



## nikola (Sep 7, 2012)

Interesting and quirky piece.


----------



## Captainnumber36 (Jan 19, 2017)

nikola said:


> Interesting and quirky piece.


I love being associated with quirky! .


----------

